# Feeling conflicted about my attraction



## Dolce (Oct 25, 2010)

blubrluvr said:


> I know I'll probably be accused of being a hater or misinformed fat phobic, but here goes...
> 
> I've ALWAYS been aroused by fat women. During my adolescence I sought out images in the ads for weight loss products in "Lady's Home Journal" and other womens' magazines. When I went to the library, I'd spend hours looking through books about the Circus to see if there were images of fat ladies. To this day, I'm aroused when I see a woman who has gained weight. I married a normal size woman who I love more than anything. During her child bearing years she went up to close to 200 pounds (while pregnant) and was 180 a few years postpartum. At 5'6" tall in a size 18, she was barely a BBW. She has since lost weight and now is in the 135 pound range. Fortunately for me, she has large breasts which never cease to arouse me. We're very happily married.
> 
> ...



I completely understand how you feel. I have had the same desires for as long as I can remember and have wrestled with what they mean. I am plump and have remained plump for many years now, my highest being 230 and my stable weight being around 180. I enjoy exercise and keeping healthy yet I am excited by the thought of being so big I can hardly move. 

Have you asked yourself what these desires mean to you? It seems like it frightens and disturbs you that you are attracted to a size that is likely to have health problems but are you attracted to the health problems? Does the idea of someone being so unhealthy appeal to you? If not your feeder tendencies might be coming from a different motivation. I think that the feeders who get off on unhealthiness are more sadistic, dominating, and even necrophilic (meaning love of death) in their sexual desires. But many of us realize the implications of such a size and have no desire to hurt or harm our partners. Perhaps our motivation is more to care and be cared for. To pamper and share intimacy - more nurturing. 

I understand how you feel. In real life I do not want to get hugely fat. If I were to get married and have children I would definitely enjoy the added pounds and fantasy play but would still like to stay healthy. Still, I know these desires are never going to go away. They may wax and wane but it is something that is here to stay. 

Does your wife know about your desires and if so, what does she think?


----------



## blubrluvr (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes, she knows. She found my "stash" of SSBBW porn on my PC about 16 years ago. Our relationship survived that. In fact we still engage in some role play where she talks about getting fatter for me. I LOVE my wife and our sexual relationship has never been better.

As for the Feeder tendencies, I'm not into anything dark. I just find the curviness and softness of fat arousing. Lord knows if there were no downside to getting fatter, my wife would be more than happy to oblige. We're both foodees and LOVE to cook.


----------



## natepogue (Oct 25, 2010)

blubrluvr said:


> Yes, she knows. She found my "stash" of SSBBW porn on my PC about 16 years ago. Our relationship survived that. In fact we still engage in some role play where she talks about getting fatter for me. I LOVE my wife and our sexual relationship has never been better.
> 
> As for the Feeder tendencies, I'm not into anything dark. I just find the curviness and softness of fat arousing. Lord knows if there were no downside to getting fatter, my wife would be more than happy to oblige. We're both foodees and LOVE to cook.



Wow, what a kick-ass wife! 

Finding your husbands ssbbw porn is something that can have a serious reaction, but the fact that she understands you can't help that it turns you on, is awesome.

My advice (not that you need any) is to keep doing what you're doing. Use the roleplay as a spice in your relationship and keep showing your wife that you still find her sexy (even though you'd most likely enjoy more weight on her) Maybe some day soon she'll purposely or accidentally gain weight and you'll show her just how much you enjoy it. If I were you I'd be taking advantage of her foodee tendencies to get her a little more weight going but I'm also not married and always let my penis think for me :doh:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 25, 2010)

blubrluvr said:


> But I still find huge women attractive. It's an animal attraction. Totally irrational. Yes, there may be "healthy" 400 pound folk out there, but at that weight most humans start to develop diabetes and serum cholesterol levels that can be unhealthy. When mobility begins to be compromised, the danger becomes even more manifest. Imagine not being able to flee a burning building?


The key word in that whole paragraph is "women." You are talking about women, about people, not about weights. We are people, you know? You don't get to decide if it's macabre to be attracted to somebody who you perceive to have weaknesses--well, you do if you want get off on it being bad, but that's not what you're asking (overtly).

So - to answer your question, no, you're not a freak, you're not a monster, physical attraction is always "animal," and liking large women is not "totally irrational." We're people, just large people, and you like them. That is not a contradiction. You are not attracted to ill health (unless that's what's getting you off and you can't admit it).

Glad your wife is down.


----------



## Dolce (Oct 25, 2010)

blubrluvr said:


> Yes, she knows. She found my "stash" of SSBBW porn on my PC about 16 years ago. Our relationship survived that. In fact we still engage in some role play where she talks about getting fatter for me. I LOVE my wife and our sexual relationship has never been better.
> 
> As for the Feeder tendencies, I'm not into anything dark. I just find the curviness and softness of fat arousing. Lord knows if there were no downside to getting fatter, my wife would be more than happy to oblige. We're both foodees and LOVE to cook.



Well then I think you have nothing to worry about. I see it as two polar opposites. Some FA's are attracted to that which bring death (ill-health, immobility, total dependence) and others are attracted to that which brings life (abundance, fertility, soft lovely fat women). I think you are more healthy than you think. It is great to see a guy who actually worries about these things. And your wife sounds like a loving woman. Have fun!


----------



## bigjayne66 (Oct 26, 2010)

Apart from my limited mobility,my body copes well with my 300 plus lbs of fat it has to carry,I don't have diabetes,circulation problems,heart or blood pressure issues,so I consider myself reasonably healthy for 44 years old,sadly not every SSBBW/SSBHM is as lucky as I have been....hope you find the person you dream of


----------



## Tau (Oct 26, 2010)

Posts like this really, really bother me a whole lot. Why do you think it's ok to come onto a board populated by very fat people and essentially tell said fat people that while we give you a major hard on you're devastated by guilt at feeling that hard on and want to make patronising statements and queries about our health. Fat women, fat people, know the health risks that come with being really big. Thank you for telling us - again. We get it. I just wish more people who claim to get a boner from the whole fat thing just took a minute to think about what you write, what you say and how those words impact the supposed objects of your lust. I'm tired of this crap.


----------



## Emma (Oct 26, 2010)

Tau said:


> Posts like this really, really bother me a whole lot. Why do you think it's ok to come onto a board populated by very fat people and essentially tell said fat people that while we give you a major hard on you're devastated by guilt at feeling that hard on and want to make patronising statements and queries about our health. Fat women, fat people, know the health risks that come with being really big. Thank you for telling us - again. We get it. I just wish more people who claim to get a boner from the whole fat thing just took a minute to think about what you write, what you say and how those words impact the supposed objects of your lust. I'm tired of this crap.



It is a valied point though. This place was originally made with FA in mind so I think they have every right to come on here and discuss how liking fat makes them feel conflicted. Just as someone who wanted to gain more weight would or anything like that. 

Yes we already know that fat can be unhealthy which is why it is an ideal place to talk about it. We can be subjective without being hysterical over the health issues which is how most 'normal' places would react to such a post.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 26, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> The key word in that whole paragraph is "women." You are talking about women, about people, not about weights. We are people, you know? You don't get to decide if it's macabre to be attracted to somebody who you perceive to have weaknesses--well, you do if you want get off on it being bad, but that's not what you're asking (overtly).
> 
> So - to answer your question, no, you're not a freak, you're not a monster, physical attraction is always "animal," and liking large women is not "totally irrational." We're people, just large people, and you like them. That is not a contradiction. You are not attracted to ill health (unless that's what's getting you off and you can't admit it).
> 
> Glad your wife is down.





Tau said:


> Posts like this really, really bother me a whole lot. Why do you think it's ok to come onto a board populated by very fat people and essentially tell said fat people that while we give you a major hard on you're devastated by guilt at feeling that hard on and want to make patronising statements and queries about our health. Fat women, fat people, know the health risks that come with being really big. Thank you for telling us - again. We get it. I just wish more people who claim to get a boner from the whole fat thing just took a minute to think about what you write, what you say and how those words impact the supposed objects of your lust. I'm tired of this crap.



Totally agree with both posts here.. The original post is especially a smack in the face posted here on the main board. It seems more fitting for the FA board where he can be coddled and "protected" from the thinking, feeling, real-life fat women who turn him on and don't take too kindly to being told it's OK if we're fat enough to turn you on, but God forbid your health or mobility become an issue. 

For the sake of my single/dating fat girlfriends, I'm glad/relieved to read the OP's happily married and only struggling with his fantasies. There are enough conflicted FAs out there muddling up the dating pool.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 26, 2010)

blubrluvr said:


> I know I'll probably be accused of being a hater or misinformed fat phobic, but here goes...
> 
> I've ALWAYS been aroused by fat women. During my adolescence I sought out images in the ads for weight loss products in "Lady's Home Journal" and other womens' magazines. When I went to the library, I'd spend hours looking through books about the Circus to see if there were images of fat ladies. To this day, I'm aroused when I see a woman who has gained weight. I married a normal size woman who I love more than anything. During her child bearing years she went up to close to 200 pounds (while pregnant) and was 180 a few years postpartum. At 5'6" tall in a size 18, she was barely a BBW. She has since lost weight and now is in the 135 pound range. Fortunately for me, she has large breasts which never cease to arouse me. We're very happily married.
> 
> ...



What makes you the freak or the monster is your inability to see us as humans on the same level that you see everyone else. Instead of people with depth and potential we become mythical entities like maybe a pole dancer or a Disney character or something that one would merely observe in a detatched way. Look but don't touch. I'm not sure if I'm explaining it well and while I'm not deliberately out to demonize you over this, your description and this post does set up a red flag. You describe fat women as if we're surreal or some sexual act you see in a poster but translate only as fiction in your day to day life. Our squakings about health at any size and size equality are mere delusions perpetrated by us to build an aura of mystique when all along you are certain of the reality. We are all walking corpses dying a little each day. These discussions always decend into a "whose reality is more real" kind of thing where every dead fat person is the smoking gun and every living fat person is screaming, "HELLO?!?! I'm right here.... I can HEAR you!" You're not a monster for liking fat people, the monstrosity lies elsewhere and yes these posts do get tiring.


----------



## iamaJenny (Oct 26, 2010)

Tau said:


> Posts like this really, really bother me a whole lot. Why do you think it's ok to come onto a board populated by very fat people and essentially tell said fat people that while we give you a major hard on you're devastated by guilt at feeling that hard on and want to make patronising statements and queries about our health. Fat women, fat people, know the health risks that come with being really big. Thank you for telling us - again. We get it. I just wish more people who claim to get a boner from the whole fat thing just took a minute to think about what you write, what you say and how those words impact the supposed objects of your lust. I'm tired of this crap.



I :wubu: you so hard right now!!!
Perfectly said and I TOTALLY agree.:bow:


----------



## PeanutButterfly (Oct 26, 2010)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Totally agree with both posts here.. The original post is especially a smack in the face posted here on the main board. It seems more fitting for the FA board where he can be coddled and "protected" from the thinking, feeling, real-life fat women who turn him on and don't take too kindly to being told it's OK if we're fat enough to turn you on, but God forbid your health or mobility become an issue.
> 
> For the sake of my single/dating fat girlfriends, I'm glad/relieved to read the OP's happily married and only struggling with his fantasies. There are enough conflicted FAs out there muddling up the dating pool.



I really don't think thats what he was trying to convey to us. As both a BBW and an FFA I definitely understand both sides of the equation. What I tend to find tiring about Dims is the BBWs on here who continue to demonize every conflicted FA out there, while not being FAs themselves. Its one of those things that you can't understand unless you have the attraction so I don't think it's fair to be so judgemental of something that you've never experienced (BTW _not_ targeting the above poster, just generalizing  ) The same can be said for FAs who have never been fat. Many posters here have no problems calling them out for not truly understanding what they go through, why should FAs not recieve the same courtesy? Basically I just want us all to sing Kumbaya and get along. We're on the same side people.

As for the OP, I believe it's perfectly normal to feel conflicted about sexual attraction, especially a sexual attraction that can be potentially harmful to the one you love. I don't really know where we got the idea that he doesnt understand that fat women are people, if he was just objectifying them he really wouldn't care. It's _because_ he sees them as people that this is bothering him. As a FA its a real challenge to find a balance between what you sexually crave and the well being of the person you love. You want that person to stick around for as long as possible but at the same time you can't exactly shut off that little voice inside you that delights when they gain a few. I know I worry sometimes about the small scale reprecussions of my slightly chubby boyfriend, will his parents make comments? will his friends make comments? As someone who's always been big I don't want him to go through the same issues I had to but yet I love every single inch he's gained. And I really think thats something you will never fully understand until you've been there. It's confusing and conflicting and there's really no other place to talk about this except right here.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 26, 2010)

PeanutButterfly said:


> I really don't think thats what he was trying to convey to us. As both a BBW and an FFA I definitely understand both sides of the equation. What I tend to find tiring about Dims is the BBWs on here who continue to demonize every conflicted FA out there, while not being FAs themselves. Its one of those things that you can't understand unless you have the attraction so I don't think it's fair to be so judgemental of something that you've never experienced (BTW _not_ targeting the above poster, just generalizing  ) The same can be said for FAs who have never been fat. Many posters here have no problems calling them out for not truly understanding what they go through, why should FAs not recieve the same courtesy? Basically I just want us all to sing Kumbaya and get along. We're on the same side people.
> 
> As for the OP, I believe it's perfectly normal to feel conflicted about sexual attraction, especially a sexual attraction that can be potentially harmful to the one you love. I don't really know where we got the idea that he doesnt understand that fat women are people, if he was just objectifying them he really wouldn't care. It's _because_ he sees them as people that this is bothering him. As a FA its a real challenge to find a balance between what you sexually crave and the well being of the person you love. You want that person to stick around for as long as possible but at the same time you can't exactly shut off that little voice inside you that delights when they gain a few. I know I worry sometimes about the small scale reprecussions of my slightly chubby boyfriend, will his parents make comments? will his friends make comments? As someone who's always been big I don't want him to go through the same issues I had to but yet I love every single inch he's gained. And I really think thats something you will never fully understand until you've been there. It's confusing and conflicting and there's really no other place to talk about this except right here.



I'm also a BBW and an FA, just to be clear. The only time I've ever been conflicted about my sexuality is if I am attracted to a specific person who happens to be a jerk or that time I discovered I liked something extra kinky that might cause people to see me differently. I don't relate at all to the objectification of a human being based on size. It doesn't cross my mind that maybe I shouldn't like someone because they're too fat or thin, they're ill, in a wheelchair, etc. My concern is focused on, "OMG I hope I don't say something stupid or ignorant because I sooooo like this person! :wubu:" 

Not wanting to split hairs here. Just making clear that you do not speak for all FAs or BBWFAs. I personally don't have conflicts about loving people.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 26, 2010)

I've never been conflicted about my love for larger ladies, but that doesn't mean I don't have some sympathy for the OP. He is honest about being conflicted. I can't know what motivated him to post, but my guess is he didn't post this thread in order to mock the women here. My guess is he's looking for some insight on what he perceives as a character flaw.

By "character flaw" I don't mean his attraction to BBWs.

Is it necessary to tear apart everyone who speaks openly and honestly about internal conflict?


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Oct 26, 2010)

blubrluvr said:


> *snip* The thought of seeing a 1000 pound woman naked turns me on. Yet, my rational mind says such a woman would likely be very close to death. It makes me feel like a freak. A monster.
> 
> Anyone else feel this way?


not me.
the thought of seeing a 1000 pound woman makes me feel "hey, that woman weighs 1000 pounds and is a human being just like me."


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 26, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I've never been conflicted about my love for larger ladies, but that doesn't mean I don't have some sympathy for the OP. He is honest about being conflicted. I can't know what motivated him to post, but my guess is he didn't post this thread in order to mock the women here. My guess is he's looking for some insight on what he perceives as a character flaw.
> By "character flaw" I don't mean his attraction to BBWs.
> Is it necessary to tear apart everyone who speaks openly and honestly about internal conflict?



I get this. The whole world talks about obesity like a death wish; it's not a surprise that it would create so much conflict inside an individual to be attracted to large people. But. A big part of the way to diffuse this is to start seeing large women as people (hence my comment). 

And if you come to a board where the pop is not just FAs but large women to express your conflict--he's gonna get yelled at. It's inevitable. He tells the walking death wishes his feelings...we're gonna react.

Who knows what the OP will get out of this. I don't know.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 26, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Is it necessary to tear apart everyone who speaks openly and honestly about internal conflict?



Did a quick stroll around the OP's posting history. Here are a few things he had to say in a thread where a fat woman was experiencing her own " internal conflict " -

_There one fact that cannot be denied, where you carry your fat has a LOT to do with risk factors for heart problems. The original poster is a lovely woman, but she is clearly at risk for heart disease. I don't know the circumstances of the original diagnosis that said she would not live to her current age, but if she has any suspicion that her health is failing, then weight loss would certainly be in order.

All feeder/sicko/woman-abusing weirdos need not reply. 

It is a medical fact that pear shaped women have less issues with heart disease than apples. The original poster is a lovely woman who deserves to live many more years. My advice would be to see a doctor, start a weight loss plan and praise God for proving all those who questioned your longevity wrong. Your heart racing is a warning. You don't need to diet down to 125lbs, but dropping a hundred or so would be a good idea in my opinion._

The person posting after this reminded him that the OP of the thread was talking about how she feels, not looking for advice concerning the workings of her body and what she should do to change it. In other words, he wanted to tear at her a lil.

Then he went on to say this ( I bolded a few things )-

_Sorry you feel the need to take offense at my showing concern for the OP. I am an admirer of cuddly women, but I hate seeing them get sick or die.

The OP clearly is not feeling well. My suggestion was for her to do something about it. I think this woman's body is telling her something. I'd suggest listening.

*Sorry I diddn't "stroke" her more* but I think lulling her into a sense of false security is not a good thing. If you read her post, you'll see a reluctance to seek medical help. This is NEVER a good thing be you fat or thin.

I'm reminded of the old joke:

Patient: "Doctor, it hurts when I do this"

Doctor: "So don't do that!"

*What I'm saying is perhaps chowing down on celery would be a good thing for her. *She's already said she is uncomfortable with "sinful" foods.

I think the word FEEL in this context has more to do with physical symptoms than her emotional well being._


I guess some folks just knew that this guy wouldn't want to be " stroked ", concerning his internal conflicts. He didn't seem to want to give an actual fat person the same courtesy, and he hasn't changed his ' concern ' in over 3 years.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 26, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I've never been conflicted about my love for larger ladies, but that doesn't mean I don't have some sympathy for the OP. He is honest about being conflicted. I can't know what motivated him to post, but my guess is he didn't post this thread in order to mock the women here. My guess is he's looking for some insight on what he perceives as a character flaw.
> 
> By "character flaw" I don't mean his attraction to BBWs.
> 
> Is it necessary to tear apart everyone who speaks openly and honestly about internal conflict?





mossystate said:


> I guess some folks just knew that this guy wouldn't want to be " stroked ", concerning his internal conflicts. He didn't seem to want to give an actual fat person the same courtesy, and he hasn't changed his ' concern ' in over 3 years.



Yeah, pretty much what Mossystate said. This guy is well known to us here at Dims and many a dead horse has been beaten to tatters amid his musings. He displays a pattern of this kind of objectification. Most of us were merely pointing it out and were being quite nice about it if you consider everything. His mindset is similar to that of a person who can't enjoy life because of all the bad things that happen in the world, or the people who don't want you to be thankful for what you have because of the people who have not. When concern becomes OCD I don't see what's wrong with pointing that out. He's making himself crazy over something for which he has merely a remedial understanding. Why not tell him so?


----------



## Dromond (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm no knight in shining armor, people should already know this about me. If his posting history says he's not on the up and up, feel free to eviscerate him. But when you do, remember something. People can and do change.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 26, 2010)

His original post in this thread says he hasn't...that's the thing. Eviscerate is a bit over the top. Some people do change...this isn't about that.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 26, 2010)

I think an argument can be made (what rule was that, Dromond?) that just as 'no matter what the subject, there is porn for it'..no matter what the fixation, there is an obsession, kink or fetish.

Some people really get turned on by the agitation of being conflicted. Not to mention that the idea of having a person they can manipulate and change and worry over feeds (sorry) their own homegrown savior set-up. 

It's like a messiah complex in a way, only focused on one person. 

I have to wonder if it's because the individual is afraid to look inward (other than superficially to feed the thrilling anxiety) to see what it is about themselves they fear or loath.


----------



## natepogue (Oct 26, 2010)

mossystate said:


> His original post in this thread says he hasn't...that's the thing. Eviscerate is a bit over the top. Some people do change...this isn't about that.



So leave him and this thread and ignore his posts. 


Unless you'd rather create drama and tear the guy apart for your own pleasure.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 26, 2010)

natepogue said:


> So leave him and this thread and ignore his posts.
> 
> 
> Unless you'd rather create drama and tear the guy apart for your own pleasure.


So leave her opinion and this thread and ignore her posts too. 

If a person posts a thread or even a post they should expect that some won't share their philosophy and if you want to be a moderator, then apply for the position, otherwise, STFU.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 26, 2010)

oh....nate


----------



## natepogue (Oct 26, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> So leave her opinion and this thread and ignore her posts too.
> 
> If a person posts a thread or even a post they should expect that some won't share their philosophy and if you want to be a moderator, then apply for the position, otherwise, STFU.



No U. I posted in this thread, and now I'm reading the replies. I know a few women on this site and I never see them doing any of this or checking on peoples posting history and pasting it into a thread to try and criminalize the person. But you know who I do see doing it? A select few on here who I've seen do it more than once. 

Now, my detective skills have me convinced that these select few enjoy doing it for their own gain.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 26, 2010)

natepogue said:


> No U. I posted in this thread, and now I'm reading the replies. I know a few women on this site and I never see them doing any of this or checking on peoples posting history and pasting it into a thread to try and criminalize the person. But you know who I do see doing it? A select few on here who I've seen do it more than once.
> 
> Now, my detective skills have me convinced that these select few enjoy doing it for their own gain.



When someone comes in and wants to preach at fat women about the perils of being ' too ' fat, the ' wrong ' kind of fat or not fat enough and how can I get her to see that I know best for her...you will see feedback. But, as you said, you always let your penis do your talking...your words.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 26, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I'm no knight in shining armor, people should already know this about me. If his posting history says he's not on the up and up, feel free to eviscerate him. But when you do, remember something. People can and do change.



I wasn't saying the guy isn't on the up and up. What I'm saying is that the guy displays a distructive pattern by fixating on something to the detriment of all else and that is unhealthy to *himself*. I don't care what he thinks about me. I will go on living or drop dead independent of what he thinks or does. I was just making an observation.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 26, 2010)

natepogue said:


> No U. I posted in this thread, and now I'm reading the replies. I know a few women on this site and I never see them doing any of this or checking on peoples posting history and pasting it into a thread to try and criminalize the person. But you know who I do see doing it? A select few on here who I've seen do it more than once.
> 
> Now, my detective skills have me convinced that these select few enjoy doing it for their own gain.




Why are YOUR detective skills any more valid than anyone else's here? Why is YOUR opinion any more valid here? 

So what if you know a few women here. Guess what? WE ALL DO. Here's one you can't claim: I AM a woman here. You aren't. You mirin ME? You have no idea what a fat woman feels like. At most you can sympathize and to be honest, I see no evidence you're qualified for that either. You said yourself, you think with your penis (your words) so you effectively excluded yourself from any intelligent discussion except to be more wasted space on a polarizing issue. 

You're allowed to cut and paste. Everyone here is. Whether or not anyone chooses to utilize it with relevance isn't your call. Again, you're not a moderator and for every post you find irritating, ten more are going to find yours completely useless.


----------



## PeanutButterfly (Oct 26, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Why are YOUR detective skills any more valid than anyone else's here? Why is YOUR opinion any more valid here?
> 
> So what if you know a few women here. Guess what? WE ALL DO. Here's one you can't claim: I AM a woman here. You aren't. You mirin ME?_ *You have no idea what a fat woman feels like. At most you can sympathize and to be honest, I see no evidence you're qualified for that either.*_ You said yourself, you think with your penis (your words) so you effectively excluded yourself from any intelligent discussion except to be more wasted space on a polarizing issue.
> 
> You're allowed to cut and paste. Everyone here is. Whether or not anyone chooses to utilize it with relevance isn't your call. Again, you're not a moderator and for every post you find irritating, ten more are going to find yours completely useless.



^THIS. My intention is not to cause drama, however; I feel the above bolded statement clearly shows my point. As BBWs we're quick to shout "YOU"LL NEVER UNDERSTAND" but yet we very rarely give the FAs on here the same courtesy. Maybe I'm naive because I'm still young but I can't imagine that every FA on here is out to get us or a complete troll only looking for fap material. I think most of them (maybe not the orignal poster although I am a strong believer in innocent until proven guilty) are just looking for a little compassion and other likeminded chub lovin folk. I know thats why I joined Dimensions. And I have many of the same thoughts and concerns that other FAs have expressed and gotten flamed for in the past.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 26, 2010)

PeanutButterfly said:


> ^THIS. My intention is not to cause drama, however; I feel the above bolded statement clearly shows my point. As BBWs we're quick to shout "YOU"LL NEVER UNDERSTAND" but yet we very rarely give the FAs on here the same courtesy. Maybe I'm naive because I'm still young but I can't imagine that every FA on here is out to get us or a complete troll only looking for fap material. I think most of them (maybe not the orignal poster although I am a strong believer in innocent until proven guilty) are just looking for a little compassion and other likeminded chub lovin folk. I know thats why I joined Dimensions. And I have many of the same thoughts and concerns that other FAs have expressed and gotten flamed for in the past.




When you quote me and don't want drama don't use my post to one specific individual as an argument for your beef against the universal BBW.

I too am an FFA and have sympathy for both sides but that doesn't give every guy who blows through here carte blanche to state they know my pain. They know their own. They might cry with me but until they live in my body, NO they have no credibility when they think they can speak for me and my interests. They can say they've witnessed it and suffered with me but they can walk away from the relationship and find something less uncomfortable or traumatic when the going gets tough. I can't. Most of us fat people can't. We wear our lives on our backs. 

If you sleep with me specifically, you can speak for me specifically in degrees but random FAs issuing sweeping statements that they know better than me, or that I'm wrong about how I feel, or that fucking a fat chick endows them with some authority is all baloney.


----------



## PeanutButterfly (Oct 26, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> When you quote me and don't want drama don't use my post to one specific individual as an argument for your beef against the universal BBW.
> 
> I too am an FFA and have sympathy for both sides but that doesn't give every guy who blows through here carte blanche to state they know my pain. They know their own. They might cry with me but until they live in my body, NO they have no credibility when they think they can speak for me and my interests. They can say they've witnessed it and suffered with me but they can walk away from the relationship and find something less uncomfortable or traumatic when the going gets tough. I can't. Most of us fat people can't. We wear our lives on our backs.
> 
> If you sleep with me specifically, you can speak for me specifically in degrees but random FAs issuing sweeping statements that they know better than me, or that I'm wrong about how I feel, or that fucking a fat chick endows them with some authority is all baloney.



CastingPearls-

I do agree with you about not speaking for anyone else and that no one knows your pain but you, 100% agree. I just think that maybe we should use that same logic with the original poster? Since we don't really know where he's coming from we shouldnt assume he's a troll or that he has some deep, psychological hatred for fat woman ect. Maybe he's just struggling with loving something society tells him is unhealthy? I'm having a hard time understanding why this is such a bad thing? *shrug* Anyway I apologize if my post offended/upset you. It was not my intention.


----------



## blubrluvr (Oct 26, 2010)

Question for those bashing me:

Had I said my wife was 350 pounds, would your opinion of my posting be different? I suspect so. Because I don't have a fat wife, I'm seen as some kind of traitor or troll. 

Sure I've made some inflammatory statements on this site, but look back and you'll see that they were all POLITICAL in nature. I'm a born FA. My wife knows it and I'm not in the closet with her. That's all that matters. She loves me regardless just as I love her at any size!

My thanks to those who took the time to give me honest answers. I'm still a bit conflicted. I'm still struggling with this.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 26, 2010)

blubrluvr said:


> Question for those bashing me:
> 
> Had I said my wife was 350 pounds, would your opinion of my posting be different? I suspect so. Because I don't have a fat wife, I'm seen as some kind of traitor or troll.
> 
> ...




I wouldn't have had a different opinion. You would have been a man with a fat wife, and you would have still talked about how you are conflicted by the attraction, because you think about diabetes and death. How would it be different?

Your original post here reads like the inflammatory NON POLITICAL ( well, political in the way you mean it, cuz, as the old saying goes, the personal IS political ) posts from a few years back. I guess you didn't read what I posted.


----------



## blubrluvr (Oct 26, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I wouldn't have had a different opinion. You would have been a man with a fat wife, and you would have still talked about how you are conflicted by the attraction, because you think about diabetes and death. How would it be different?
> 
> Your original post here reads like the inflammatory NON POLITICAL ( well, political in the way you mean it, cuz, as the old saying goes, the personal IS political ) posts from a few years back. I guess you didn't read what I posted.



Ok Mossy, so you're still mad at me for expressing concern about someone's health. The fact is that "apple" body times (big bellies) are indeed associated with greater health risks. that's true for both men and women. I didn't make that up. Plenty of research out there to support that fact. If you're also upset that I prefer big boobs, that's your problem. Plenty of guys out there are belly men. 

You had a grudge to begin with so just admit it and let's move on.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't really have a problem with the OP stating he has mixed feelings about being attracted to a very large woman and having concerns about how her size MIGHT affect her health.

My problem is that it seems that he assuages his feelings of guilt by providing unprompted and unnecessary health advice to those that he might be admiring.

That, OP, is your problem. The problem is not that you are attracted to SS women. The problem is not that you are married to a thin woman. The problem is not that you have concerns for the health of someone you might admire. THE PROBLEM is that you are using that "concern" to make yourself feel better and what I think you are not understanding is that your written concern is upsetting and unwarranted.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 26, 2010)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I don't really have a problem with the OP stating he has mixed feelings about being attracted to a very large woman and having concerns about how her size MIGHT affect her health.
> 
> My problem is that it seems that he assuages his feelings of guilt by providing unprompted and unnecessary health advice to those that he might be admiring.
> 
> That, OP, is your problem. The problem is not that you are attracted to SS women. The problem is not that you are married to a thin woman. The problem is not that you have concerns for the health of someone you might admire. THE PROBLEM is that you are using that "concern" to make yourself feel better and what I think you are not understanding is that your written concern is upsetting and unwarranted.


QFT............


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 26, 2010)

blubrluvr said:


> Ok Mossy, so you're still mad at me for expressing concern about someone's health. The fact is that "apple" body times (big bellies) are indeed associated with greater health risks. that's true for both men and women. I didn't make that up. Plenty of research out there to support that fact. If you're also upset that I prefer big boobs, that's your problem. Plenty of guys out there are belly men.
> 
> You had a grudge to begin with so just admit it and let's move on.



I guess you don't understand these two points - 

1) Please don't preach to people who already know a million times over what their own personal health risks might or might not be especially if you are actually attempting to admire them.

2) You are making a grand assumption about Mossystate based on posts she has made in this thread. I do not see where a grudge statement was made. Why should she admit something that is not there? And honestly, where did she say that she has a problem with your admiring big boobs?


----------



## blubrluvr (Oct 26, 2010)

OK so I expressed concern about someone a couple years ago and gave some unsolicited advice. I guess I'm a bad person.

Whatever!


----------



## mossystate (Oct 26, 2010)

blubrluvr said:


> Ok Mossy, so you're still mad at me for expressing concern about someone's health. The fact is that "apple" body times (big bellies) are indeed associated with greater health risks. that's true for both men and women. I didn't make that up. Plenty of research out there to support that fact. If you're also upset that I prefer big boobs, that's your problem. Plenty of guys out there are belly men.
> 
> You had a grudge to begin with so just admit it and let's move on.



Big breasts can cause crippling back and shoulder pain. Just thought you might need a bit more angst/concern for your repertorie.

In other words - what Bunny said.


----------



## blubrluvr (Oct 26, 2010)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I guess you don't understand these two points Snip!
> 
> 2) You are making a grand assumption about Mossystate based on posts she has made in this thread. I do not see where a grudge statement was made. Why should she admit something that is not there? And honestly, where did she say that she has a problem with your admiring big boobs?



This thread:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19034&highlight=blubrluvr&page=5

I give an honest answer (perhaps I went into too much detail) but I'm pretty sure I struck a nerve.


----------



## blubrluvr (Oct 26, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Big breasts can cause crippling back and shoulder pain. Just thought you might need a bit more angst/concern for your repertorie.
> 
> In other words - what Bunny said.



Of course they can. And if it caused my wife some misery, I'd be supportive (no pun intended) of her getting a reduction. We've discussed the possibility of breast cancer and a double mastectomy. Thankfully she's healthy and if she ever had to have one, I'd still love her dearly, although she'd probably consider implants or a least a bra full of water balloons


----------



## mossystate (Oct 26, 2010)

blubrluvr said:


> This thread:
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19034&highlight=blubrluvr&page=5
> 
> I give an honest answer (perhaps I went into too much detail) but I'm pretty sure I struck a nerve.



I can't address this ' struck nerve ', as I can't see the thread.

Oh, and I would think you'd be warning the large breasted women out here who are not asking for input, since you are armed with research.


----------



## blubrluvr (Oct 26, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I can't address this ' struck nerve ', as I can't see the thread.
> 
> Oh, and I would think you'd be warning the large breasted women out here who are not asking for input, since you are armed with research.



I'm not aware of many cases of macromastia causing premature death, but there a plenty of documented cases of obesity (a dirty word around here, I know) being a contributing factor if not an outright cause.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 26, 2010)

blubrluvr said:


> I'm not aware of many cases of macromastia causing premature death, but there a plenty of documented cases of obesity (a dirty word around here, I know) being a contributing factor if not an outright cause.



Hmmmmm. I wasn't connecting large breasts with death, or that disorder. I am pretty sure I mentioned crippling back pain. 

And -

View attachment GoldenShovel.jpg


----------



## spacedcowgirl (Oct 26, 2010)

blubrluvr said:


> Ok Mossy, so you're still mad at me for expressing concern about someone's health. The fact is that "apple" body times (big bellies) are indeed associated with greater health risks. that's true for both men and women. I didn't make that up. Plenty of research out there to support that fact. If you're also upset that I prefer big boobs, that's your problem. Plenty of guys out there are belly men.
> 
> You had a grudge to begin with so just admit it and let's move on.



I'm sure the fact that you prefer big boobs and a smaller waist has nothing to do with the fact that your "concern" about cortisol and apple body shapes is foremost in your mind.

That is the problem with discussions about weight--it's so easy to hide "I find x person disgusting or am uncomfortable with my attraction to him/her" under "but I'm just CONCERNED about their HEALTH!" And I'm not talking about you now--I had a run-in with someone on another site earlier today so I'm already pretty irritated about this topic--but never mind that 90% of the time the person doesn't actually care one bit whether I live or die, they just care that they have to see me walking around in public.


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 26, 2010)

blubrluvr said:


> I know I'll probably be accused of being a hater or misinformed fat phobic, but here goes...
> 
> I've ALWAYS been aroused by fat women. During my adolescence I sought out images in the ads for weight loss products in "Lady's Home Journal" and other womens' magazines. When I went to the library, I'd spend hours looking through books about the Circus to see if there were images of fat ladies. To this day, I'm aroused when I see a woman who has gained weight. I married a normal size woman who I love more than anything. During her child bearing years she went up to close to 200 pounds (while pregnant) and was 180 a few years postpartum. At 5'6" tall in a size 18, she was barely a BBW. She has since lost weight and now is in the 135 pound range. Fortunately for me, she has large breasts which never cease to arouse me. We're very happily married.
> 
> ...




my advice is to wank yourself into a coma as much as you want as long as you like to pix but just leave real fat women alone. they don't need this in their life.


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 26, 2010)

blubrluvr said:


> Question for those bashing me:
> 
> Had I said my wife was 350 pounds, would your opinion of my posting be different? I suspect so. Because I don't have a fat wife, I'm seen as some kind of traitor or troll.
> 
> ...



brutally honest answer:
no, my opinion would not differ because i don't feel you really see women as human beings, just as a tool to your arousal. i just don't feel you deserve particularly to touch any fat woman's life in that way especially since you are married. that 135 woman with the big boobs is your WIFE and our little sister. no one dislikes her. they dislike you. you can't play the little woman against big woman jealousy game with us. we KNOW what you are doing. what business of ours is your private desires for fat women? how does it benefit us to know how "conflicted" you feel regarding your inappropriate and angst ridden desire for us? most of us probably don't care except to say don't mess with our girl's heads with your brand of selfishness. stop laying the groundwork for cyber or IRL affairs because suddenly pix might not be enough. stay away. stop looking for fat women who will "understand". don't use people. work on your marriage. leave us alone and out of it. don't try and distract fat women from whats real. and most of all stop feeling sorry for yourself because you've made your choice and you don't know how to properly appreciate your beautiful sexy loving little wife.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 27, 2010)

blubrluvr said:


> Question for those bashing me:
> 
> Had I said my wife was 350 pounds, would your opinion of my posting be different? I suspect so. Because I don't have a fat wife, I'm seen as some kind of traitor or troll.
> 
> ...









*
You seem conflicted ...Now do the sight of these "bad boys" put you in a rage
*


----------



## blubrluvr (Oct 27, 2010)

This thread was addressed to FAs not fat women. If I put it in the wrong forum, my apologies. 

**********moderator edit********
Have a nice day!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 27, 2010)

. One more time: We. are. people. therefore. we. have. the. same. issues. as. everyone. else.


----------



## natepogue (Oct 27, 2010)

Feeding isn't creepy unless you lurk in shadows and behind open doors.


"Hello, lisa."

"Oh my god you scared me! How'd you get in here?!"

"Eat this"

NOOOOOO


----------



## Dolce (Oct 27, 2010)

blubrluvr said:


> This thread was addressed to FAs not fat women. If I put it in the wrong forum, my apologies.
> 
> ***mod edit for inappropriate content****
> Have a nice day!


 

Curiosity got the best of me and I too reviewed some of your posting history. I will say my initial advice of looking at your own personal FA motivations still stands, especially in light of your obvious appreciation of huge breasts. 

But the fact of the matter is that you are coming to a place where many of the women are fat and posting tactless and derogatory comments. Perhaps you are some engineer gear head type who doesn't understand how people can be so sensitive but the fact of the matter is that we are and the confessions of your own conscience demonstrate that you too are a sensitive person who lives in a cycle of sexual release followed by shame and guilt. 

You come here and oggle paysite models who purposefully gain weight then turn right around and tell them they are going to die because they are so unhealthy. All the while you pay money to see these women "kill" themselves for your viewing pleasure. You ARE conflicted, no doubt about it. 

Read what SuperO wrote about 10 times because she is right on. Stop coming here and stop searching for fat women. It is hurtful to fat women the world over to know that our bodies are a source of shame for you. That being said, it's not our problem. It's your problem. 

Enjoy and appreciate your wife more. I am sure she would love the attention you give to your porn stash. 



As other posters have said... WE ARE PEOPLE, TOO!


----------



## HayleeRose (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm so very sorry that liking overweight women makes you feel like a monster.
You'd be surprised to find out that women with a fat complex also might have feelings of disgust for themselves at times. So thank you. 

While I realize this is something you're feeling and you were just trying to get some "help" with, to make your self feel better, you really have to watch the way you word stuff. None of us really care that you think we are on the verge of dieing, or that you are embarrassed about your admiration for us. I think most of your comments were unnecessary. We are well aware of all possible health risks.


----------



## Dolce (Oct 27, 2010)

HayleeRose said:


> I'm so very sorry that liking overweight women makes you feel like a monster.
> You'd be surprised to find out that women with a fat complex also might have feelings of disgust for themselves at times. So thank you.
> 
> While I realize this is something you're feeling and you were just trying to get some "help" with, to make your self feel better, you really have to watch the way you word stuff. None of us really care that you think we are on the verge of dieing, or that you are embarrassed about your admiration for us. I think most of your comments were unnecessary. We are well aware of all possible health risks.



^^THIS^^ 

I cannot tell you how many times I have felt "conflicted" about being overweight. Welcome to the human race. Now deal with it and play nice!


----------



## Emma (Oct 27, 2010)

natepogue said:


> Feeding isn't creepy unless you lurk in shadows and behind open doors.
> 
> 
> "Hello, lisa."
> ...



Oh my god that made me laugh so much. :bow:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 27, 2010)

CurvyEm said:


> Oh my god that made me laugh so much. :bow:



Ditto! 

Ten characters is simply unreasonable.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 27, 2010)

This is Dimensions. You can expect to have your balls handed to you on a platter if you are male, and some do not like what you have to say.

Some guys deserve a rebuke on certain topics, but some females go for the jugular every time regardless, because that is their M.O.

If you are female and have confidence and are pretty other females hate you.

Just another day here really.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 27, 2010)

blubrluvr said:


> This thread was addressed to FAs not fat women. If I put it in the wrong forum, my apologies.
> 
> ****mod edit for inappropriate content****
> Have a nice day!


 
Don't try to dangle out that favored straw man of the "creepy scary feeder" so you can hide your own creepiness behind it. Actually I'm glad you're here because you are a clear example of what exactly it is that makes some feeders creepy and a clear demonstration that even an ordinary FA can and often does display the exact same fetishism. Congratulations, and thank you. 

And might I also add that this isn't about your wife, her size, your marriage, our sexual activity level or any of that stuff either. This is about what you said. Seriously, you are fetishising. You said you are conflicted, people gave you some feedback. No one has told you anything else. Anybody who read what you said came rushing in here to point out one thing in one manner or another: You're focusing too much on the wrong things and not taking human beings into account. 

I don't even know why you would bother bringing this up here when you are not interested in resolving the inner conflict. Are you sincere? Are you here to preach? Complain? I don't understand why you insist on declaring yourself a die hard fatphobe here over and over. You really are coming off like some crazy person who preaches against homosexuality but hides gay porn on his computer. Being this conflicted is an ILLNESS. You can't keep justifying this by talking about how sick everyone else is. If I told you I liked French food but hated the French because of all the stuff I'd heard and read about them what would you suggest I do? I'm sure my declaration would be warmly received and well understood by the French people here. Come on, what do you expect people to say?


----------



## Tau (Oct 27, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> brutally honest answer:
> no, my opinion would not differ because i don't feel you really see women as human beings, just as a tool to your arousal. i just don't feel you deserve particularly to touch any fat woman's life in that way especially since you are married. that 135 woman with the big boobs is your WIFE and our little sister. no one dislikes her. they dislike you. you can't play the little woman against big woman jealousy game with us. we KNOW what you are doing. what business of ours is your private desires for fat women? how does it benefit us to know how "conflicted" you feel regarding your inappropriate and angst ridden desire for us? most of us probably don't care except to say don't mess with our girl's heads with your brand of selfishness. stop laying the groundwork for cyber or IRL affairs because suddenly pix might not be enough. stay away. stop looking for fat women who will "understand". don't use people. work on your marriage. leave us alone and out of it. don't try and distract fat women from whats real. and most of all stop feeling sorry for yourself because you've made your choice and you don't know how to properly appreciate your beautiful sexy loving little wife.



OMG YES TIMES LIKE 5 MILLION!!!!! :bow:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 27, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> brutally honest answer:
> no, my opinion would not differ because i don't feel you really see women as human beings, just as a tool to your arousal. i just don't feel you deserve particularly to touch any fat woman's life in that way especially since you are married. that 135 woman with the big boobs is your WIFE and our little sister. no one dislikes her. they dislike you. you can't play the little woman against big woman jealousy game with us. we KNOW what you are doing. what business of ours is your private desires for fat women? how does it benefit us to know how "conflicted" you feel regarding your inappropriate and angst ridden desire for us? most of us probably don't care except to say don't mess with our girl's heads with your brand of selfishness. stop laying the groundwork for cyber or IRL affairs because suddenly pix might not be enough. stay away. stop looking for fat women who will "understand". don't use people. work on your marriage. leave us alone and out of it. don't try and distract fat women from whats real. and most of all stop feeling sorry for yourself because you've made your choice and you don't know how to properly appreciate your beautiful sexy loving little wife.


 
This, x1,000,000,000. 

OP, if you're going to post about your angst, particularly as it relates to the fat women who also post here and object to being viewed as anything other than normal, thinking, feeling individuals ... expect some feedback that you aren't going to like. If you are willing to put your defensiveness aside, you may learn something valuable. 

And to the women who think that people like OP are getting their asses handed to them coz we uppity women-folk are just jealous shrews: Please. Perhaps you haven't experienced quite yet, firsthand, what it can feel like to be with someone who is so conflicted and messed up (not to mention, married) that he can't quite see you as human, which he uses in part as an excuse to treat you like nothing more than a crusty tube sock (and all of the imagery that this conveys).


----------



## mossystate (Oct 27, 2010)

:blink::blink::blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 27, 2010)

I think that the OP used totally inappropriate wording to describe his issue. It might actually be a valid issue that someone might have some good advice for, but his wording was totally offputting and a little insulting. That is why so many women here (me included) tend to become touchy on this subject. We've seen this type of thing a million times. We've seen these guys come here who are married to the "average" sized women but hide behind their lust of the big fat fatty. We big ladies (and men) are supposed to have sympathy for this type of person who can't live a happy life with a fat person, but can share on this board in anonymity--their lust of us. This type of posting slaps the face of every fat woman/man online who wants to find a special person for their own lives...it just justifies the disgust that we feel when over and over in our lives we are told that we are not good enough to marry/date but we are good enough to whack off to. Its not hard to understand how we could have contempt for this type of person. The way this posting is worded just emphasizes how SOME men in society use us for their own devices. I've highlighted what I am referring to and my commentary is in blue. 



blubrluvr said:


> I know I'll probably be accused of being a hater or misinformed fat phobic, but here goes...
> 
> I've ALWAYS been aroused by fat women. During my adolescence I sought out images in the ads for weight loss products in "Lady's Home Journal" and other womens' magazines. When I went to the library, I'd spend hours looking through books about the Circus (This perpetualizes the stereotype that we fat women feel the blunt of because of course, the media wouldn't put a fat person in say...VOGUE or some top magazine like that--we have to be a circus act.) to see if there were images of fat ladies. To this day, I'm aroused when I see a woman who has gained weight. I married a normal size woman (indicating that anyone who isnt a socially acceptable size might not be considered normal) who I love more than anything. During her child bearing years she went up to close to 200 pounds (while pregnant) and was 180 a few years postpartum. At 5'6" tall in a size 18, she was barely a BBW. She has since lost weight and now is in the 135 pound range. Fortunately for me, she has large breasts which never cease to arouse me. We're very happily married (which is something I wonder about cos if you were "happy" would you be posting about your lust of fatties?)
> 
> ...


----------



## Donna (Oct 27, 2010)

There is no winning this argument. We have seen it repeatedly here at Dimensions and it always ends up boiling down to some kind of FA versus Fat People argument. One side of the argument refuses to see the other side and vice versa and it escalates as each side feeds off each other (known in conflict management as the "mirror effect.") The fat people (I am really trying to keep this gender neutral) call foul and accuse the FA of objectification. The FA accuse fat people of being shrill or having some kind of axe to grind. Neither side is listening. Then things really start to get malicious with posts like this:


Shosh said:


> _This is Dimensions. You can expect to have your balls handed to you on a platter if you are male, and some do not like what you have to say.
> 
> Some guys deserve a rebuke on certain topics, but some females go for the jugular every time regardless, because that is their M.O.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am sure the only reason some of the females here do not like you is that you are female, confident and pretty. Meow! (See how that passive aggressive thing works? Doesnt feel too good to be on the receiving end now, does it?)

I am disappointed the mods did not move this thread to the FA board before it became a full on mud-slinging grudge match. Conflict can be positive if the energy and discussions are put toward solving problems or achieving goals. However, that is not what we have here. We are just continually being negative to each other, which accomplishes nothing. I am not trying to preach, folks. Really. I readily admit I have contributed to the ongoing battle. I took great offense to the OPs original and subsequent posts. I have been reading this thread for the last couple of days and I keep asking myself--can this conflict ever be resolved? Are we doomed to continue to hash this out until the end of time?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 27, 2010)

blubrluvr said:


> I'm not aware of many cases of macromastia causing premature death, but there a plenty of documented cases of obesity (a dirty word around here, I know) being a contributing factor if not an outright cause.



Do you realize AT ALL that the above statement could possibly be offensive to the many OBESE people who are reading it? 

If you feel bad about your lust for very fat women, this is NOT the place to discuss it if you can't recognize the hurtfulness of your words. 

It does not seem that you have an actual conflict. It seems more that you are (as stated) happily married to an average sized woman with large breasts who keeps you attracted to her. Your pron of choice is looking at photos of very large women. Why do the very large women who you lust need to know that you think your desire is freakish and that you believe them all to be half dead or on the verge of death? Is that perhaps part of the turn-on? Punishing those who have caused your lust?

Hopefully you will really read the statements that many of the members have written and consider that they are stating their truth and that their truth is something that you might want to consider.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 27, 2010)

Donna said:


> > There is no winning this argument. We have seen it repeatedly here at Dimensions and it always ends up boiling down to some kind of FA versus Fat People argument.
> 
> 
> I don't see it as ' fa ' vs fat people, as much as ______ ( what, you think I wanna be infracted? ) vs fat people. He just happens to be sexually attracted to fat.
> ...


----------



## Dromond (Oct 27, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I've never been conflicted about my love for larger ladies, but that doesn't mean I don't have some sympathy for the OP. He is honest about being conflicted. I can't know what motivated him to post, but my guess is he didn't post this thread in order to mock the women here. My guess is he's looking for some insight on what he perceives as a character flaw.
> 
> By "character flaw" I don't mean his attraction to BBWs.
> 
> Is it necessary to tear apart everyone who speaks openly and honestly about internal conflict?



I don't regret speaking out on the subject, but I regret that it's attached to this person. His subsequent posts have taken away my sympathy for the OP.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 27, 2010)

This thread is going to be locked. The value it was bringing to the community has run its course. A new thread with the original post has been created in the FA/FFA forum to continue the discussion within those guidelines. If you are going to participate in that discussion please give the rules a read.

Thanks EP/Mod


----------

